# Tool Backpacks



## Lightening (Aug 4, 2015)

I've had the Milwaukee backpack for about 5 months and love it. Very rugged and holding up nicely.

The heavy plastic bottom means it's super stable while upright. The tool "sleeves" are a bit annoying but I've adapted and put my longer handled tools in those. 

As far as the tape storage, I made a tape thong with Paracord and a scrap of threaded rod that I looped on the straps for that outside pocket, which I clips my tape measure to. 

There are certainly limitations and I can't justify the $99 tag on it (got it from Home Depot for a Black Friday sale at $59). 

If you have any other questions about the Milwaukee, feel free to ask. I'll also try to post pictures of how mine is organized.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I would compare to the klein. I have the milwaukee and it has served it purpose for when called upon. I do believe the klein will hold more tools though if your using it as your primary Getty up. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

zac said:


> I would compare to the klein. I have the milwaukee and it has served it purpose for when called upon. I do believe the klein will hold more tools though if your using it as your primary Getty up.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thats all me and my guys use are the Klein backpacks. Great setup and tons of storage


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Where are you guys finding these backpacks practical? I would feel like a teenager wearing one to work!

This could be a great idea if you had to walk 6 blocks and then take the bus/metro/subway into work. Or maybe if you are constantly working in high rises. Otherwise, It would seem funny to me.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Where are you guys finding these backpacks practical? I would feel like a teenager wearing one to work!
> 
> This could be a great idea if you had to walk 6 blocks and then take the bus/metro/subway into work. Or maybe if you are constantly working in high rises. Otherwise, It would seem funny to me.


Working up on rooftops to service or add power to ac units etc.
Perfect for climbing up the ladder 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Many of my employees have gotten the backpack tool bags. They all seem to really like them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> Working up on rooftops to service or add power to ac units etc.
> Perfect for climbing up the ladder
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I can see that.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Let me take back what I said about feeling like a teenager, that was dumb.

Carrying around a back pack is not normally something I do, so it seems a little weird. But, now that I think about it, this bag could definitely have a ton of uses in different situations.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Let me take back what I said about feeling like a teenager, that was dumb.
> 
> Carrying around a back pack is not normally something I do, so it seems a little weird. But, now that I think about it, this bag could definitely have a ton of uses in different situations.


My lower back no longer hurts from wearing my belt all the time. Having hands free to carry materials or ladders is very handy


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I stopped wearing a tool belt after the first or second year doing this work. I use my back pockets and never had any back problems from it.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> I stopped wearing a tool belt after the first or second year doing this work. I use my back pockets and never had any back problems from it.


Everything takes me three times as long when I don't put on my pouch. I lose all efficiency.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Where are you guys finding these backpacks practical? I would feel like a teenager wearing one to work!
> 
> This could be a great idea if you had to walk 6 blocks and then take the bus/metro/subway into work. Or maybe if you are constantly working in high rises. Otherwise, It would seem funny to me.


I wanted to switch to a backpack from a Veto LC because the shoulder strap on the LC tends to slide off my shoulder pretty quickly, it frees up a hand (that I use to push the LC around behind me a little to keep the strap from sliding off my shoulder), it evenly distributes the load on both shoulders, it has a bulk storage spot (the outer flap on the front), and it's taller - allowing me to put some stuff in it that I wouldn't have put in the LC.

I've been doing a lot of service calls in shopping malls lately and it can be a hike getting from the van to the store location, so the evenly distributed weight and ability to carry more stuff with my hands reduces trips back to the van.

For the same reason, I'm really appreciating the wheels on my Little Giant ladder, which has been great when working in small retail stores.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotwire480 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've seen these backpacks but wasn't sure how i'd like them.


----------



## noble (Feb 18, 2013)

I suggest my CLC L255 or my DeWALT DGL523.

They stand up, and were designed by an electrician.


The veto backpacks are clunky and heavy. Pocket layout is a little weird.

What's the point of being so heavy, and not being loaded with tools?


The milwaukee pack is plain. It really only has 24 pockets.

I don't recommend it, unless you need to carry a giant laptop in the back compartment.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

noble said:


> I suggest my CLC L255 or my DeWALT DGL523.
> 
> They stand up, and were designed by an electrician.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I looked at that one (pictures online) and the back section lays down when open.

I tend to like Veto's pocket layout (maybe because I'm used to it from the LC), and the extra weight (9 lbs for the Veto Tech Pac vs 7.25 for Milwaukee) isn't that significant to me, despite wanting to lose some weight. I think the distributed weight of a backpack mitigates that a good amount.

I'd love to see a graphic from Milwaukee identifying their claimed 35 pockets. If you include the "sleeves" on the tool side, I count 24 pockets too. I can only get to 35 of I count the 7 elastic straps on the tool side (2 of them are 1/2 the size of the others) and the 4 non-elastic straps on the outside of the tool side flap. Now that I've said that I guess the graphic would be pointless, other than to have Milwaukee actually label those things as pockets.

I'm happy with the Tech Pac, and I'm glad you like your CLC and DeWalt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a tech pack Lt and kinda wish it was a normal tech pack. Just doesn't hold enough tools to be worth the size and weight. They made it shallower than the standard tech pack, wish they hadn't.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

KennyW said:


> I have a tech pack Lt and kinda wish it was a normal tech pack. Just doesn't hold enough tools to be worth the size and weight. They made it shallower than the standard tech pack, wish they hadn't.


I noticed that too. The stretchy neoprene pockets don't even have to stretch to reach the side wall of the base. Their web site says the Tech Pac is 9.5" deep and the Tech Pac LT is 8.5" deep. Because of the way the flaps open it's hard to measure from to center panel to the edge of the base, but when I had both here I found the Tech Pac was a full 1" deeper on just the front (tool) side. I don't know why they would use a different base, much less make the tool side even smaller than the smaller base would by itself. I think the Tech Pac would be better if they took the 8 higher up pockets from the Tech Pac LT and transplanted them to the Tech Pac.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

